

Revolutionary browser on Kickstarter - "PolyBrowser" - attravis
http://polybrowser.com
We (at PolyScomuite) are developing an innovative browser, called PolyBrowser, that transforms how people use the web. It's the first browser that lets you see and control all of your websites simultaneously, significantly accelerating how you search and browse the web. With PolyBrowser, your websites are spread out horizontally like cards on a table, enabling you to move through them quickly and easily.&#60;p&#62;PolyBrowser is currently 80% complete, and to help get it to the finish line, we’ve launched a Kickstarter campaign (at http://PolyBrowser.com). Please share this, and you can even pledge for free to show support (we are refunding the first 100 backers)... Every backer shows that there is community interest. We would be grateful for any assistance.&#60;p&#62;Many Thanks,
Aaron T. Travis, MBA, CUA
CEO
PolySuite.com
======
ataleb52
The idea is cool and the browser looks like it would have some pretty neat
features. But realistically I feel like there's already Google plugins and
extensions that will let me do the majority of things shown in the video.

Not to bash on the product, but the logo also reminds me of and makes me feel
like I'm using a spam filled search engine that's going to add yet another
junk tool bar to the top of my browser.

Definitely love the idea of revolutionizing the web browser though.

